# 5-31-13



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

My neighbor and I took these last night, he jabbed at the 21" er and missed , at my surprise the fish slowly moved close to the hill giving my neighbor a second chance at him, he nailed him on the second try ! that don't happen to often !!!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great eats right there.
Thanks for sharing & gig 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and good photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Very Nice Sir!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Nice:thumbup::thumbsup: when you get a second chance go all out for the Lord:thumbsup: Good post and glad he got a second chance and nailed it. Cool.:thumbup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Go all out for the Lord !*



Lexcore said:


> :thumbup:Nice:thumbup::thumbsup: when you get a second chance go all out for the Lord:thumbsup: Good post and glad he got a second chance and nailed it. Cool.:thumbup:


 Hey Lexcore,
You got it right, the "Master of this universe" ruler of all, the Lord "Jesus Christ" does give us a second chance at life, just like getting a second chance to hit at a door mat like my neighbor got, Thanks, and my neighbor sure was proud of that kill


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice mess of feesh. I've got 2 of those cosson gigs!! Took a while to track him down a few years back but....once did..put me on a higher level in the world of gigdom!!


----------



## Mornin Woodie (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats a nice one


----------

